# New Function: Activate the optional “LIM” function in North American cars



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

JEG23 said:


> Strange. I use my CC everyday and that is not how it behaves. Once you use the RES button to "set" the speed, it then works to resume it back if you brake.
> 
> JEG23


I think I found the problem. Missed one of the items to change in ICM. Will test out later today.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

snj1013 said:


> I think I found the problem. Missed one of the items to change in ICM. Will test out later today.


snj1013,

Let us know if it works.

JEG23


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds interesting...when is the limiter goes off? (beside pressing the 'set' button)


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

JEG23 said:


> snj1013,
> 
> Let us know if it works.
> 
> JEG23


Working as expected now.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

coco135 said:


> Sounds interesting...when is the limiter goes off? (beside pressing the 'set' button)


coco135,

It goes off when you press the SET (LIM) button. You can also override it by pressing hard on the accelerator. This does not release the limiting function, it only temporarily overrides it.

JEG23


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

snj1013 said:


> Working as expected now.


Great! I am glad it worked.

JEG23


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, 
I can't wait to get home and code this one. I am also going to test the CC activation limits.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

few things...

on my f01,
i dont have 3000-Daten at all, i got 2 icm 1st is ICM_QL and 2nd ICM_V but only have 3000-Daten,F8
nowhere i have LDM_SLD_Funktion nor SLD_Funktion.
after setting the other settings, the LIM feature is not working. i guess its because i dont have SLD....at all.

Regarding setting the CC below 20MPH the codes that are posted do not work, it lets you 'technically' set the CC to even at 2MPH but you cannot actually activate it below 20MPH.

Am i doing something wrong? is there something else i can try?


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried to code these on my F10, made is 11/2011. I was not successful with the LIM and could do the CC speed limit. I have a few observations thought:
1- MY car's 3000-Daten doesn't have any function starting with LDM. I have some of these functions you entered but starting with C.
I have: 

ICM-> 3000 Daten,F8-> C_SLD_FUNKTION. (But its values are aktiv/nicht_aktiv instead of ein/aus on your code.)

ICM-> 3000 Daten,F8-> C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC with similar values as yours.

I don't have 
ICM-> 3000 Daten,F8-> C_ SET_Taste or LDM_SET_Taste

Shawn/JEG23 Do you think I should try coding? Especially the first line? What should I do when I don't have SET_Taste? ( I see that it was a later add-on)


Considering CC limitation

I have 

C_Wunschgeschw_ACC_max_kmh
C_Wunschgeschw_ACC_max_mph
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_max_kmh
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_max_mph
I don't have
C_Wunschgeschw_min_kmh or LDM_Wunschgeschw_min_kmh
but I have 
C_Wunschgeschw_DCC_min_kmh 
which I could use to lower my CC min limit to 15 kmh and increase its max to 230 kmh
The lower limit is working well I can activate and use it by 1kmh/10 kmh increments. I can't test the upper limit yet 
However the green dot on KOMBI doesn't move lower than 30 kmh.

Do you know how can I code the green dot to follow the CC?

Thanks,


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Zaman said:


> I tried to code these on my F10, made is 11/2011. I was not successful with the LIM and could do the CC speed limit. I have a few observations thought:
> 1- MY car's 3000-Daten doesn't have any function starting with LDM. I have some of these functions you entered but starting with C.
> I have:
> 
> ...


Zaman,

SET_Taste is not necessary for the LIM function. Those codes you list are probably the right ones. Just set them active and test. Let us know how it goes.

JEG23


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> Zaman,
> 
> SET_Taste is not necessary for the LIM function. Those codes you list are probably the right ones. Just set them active and test. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> JEG23


Any Idea on green dot? I searched a little in KOMBI but I couldn't find it.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Zaman said:


> Any Idea on green dot? I searched a little in KOMBI but I couldn't find it.


Zaman

I do not quite understand your query. You changed the lower limit of the CC, but the green dot does not follow that lower limit?

JEG23


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

*New Function: Activate the optional ***8220;LIM***8221; function in North American cars*

as i posted before here.
following the posted codes to lower the limit below 20mph/30kph is not possible. the green dot become red at 20mph/30kph so you cannot activate the CC below those speeds

unless there is another code that needs to be setup


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> Zaman
> 
> I do not quite understand your query. You changed the lower limit of the CC, but the green dot does not follow that lower limit?
> 
> JEG23


Yes exactly. I can set the CC to 20 for example, the speed in green font shows up for a few seconds and the car goes in 20kmh but the green dot remains on 30kmh.


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

coco135 said:


> as i posted before here.
> following the posted codes to lower the limit below 20mph/30kph is not possible. the green dot become red at 20mph/30kph so you cannot activate the CC below those speeds
> 
> unless there is another code that needs to be setup


It is working perfectly on F10 though. I even lowered the speed limit to 10 kmh (0A in HEX) and it is still working.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

*New Function: Activate the optional ***8220;LIM***8221; function in North American cars*



Zaman said:


> It is working perfectly on F10 though. I even lowered the speed limit to 10 kmh (0A in HEX) and it is still working.


Lucky you. 
Guess there another code we need for the F01. I would love to be able to resume CC from standstill.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Zaman (Feb 21, 2013)

JEG23 said:


> Zaman,
> 
> SET_Taste is not necessary for the LIM function. Those codes you list are probably the right ones. Just set them active and test. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> JEG23


It is working well. Thanks guys. 
About my question about the green dot posted above, should I look for it in KOMBI? or it is possible that it's somewhere else?

BTW in my car LIM and CC do not work simultaneously. Is that normal? When I activate one the other is deactivated.


----------



## mde83 (May 16, 2005)

I am looking forward to trying this


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

On a 2013 f12/f06 the codes are a little different in ICM

C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC
C_SLD_Funktion

And there is no LDM_SET_Taste, but it works without it.


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

*New Function: Activate the optional ***8220;LIM***8221; function in North American cars*

Are the codes to activate this function the same for the F30? Can someone help list them?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

markgca said:


> And one question if you know; on the 5 series European vehicles with heads up display, does it display the speed limit there like it displays the cruise control speed? or just on the dash?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mark


I also had that question, No answer yet though.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=891406&highlight=


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> I also had that question, No answer yet though.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=891406&highlight=


i would be happy to get any persistent indicator, even on the dashboard


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

markgca said:


> And one question if you know; on the 5 series European vehicles with heads up display, does it display the speed limit there like it displays the cruise control speed? or just on the dash?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> mark


I do not have Lim coded but I have ACC and SLI...both show in hud.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> confirmed working for 2015 F10 with the settings below:
> 
> *KOMBI --> SLD_ENABLE --> aktiv
> ICM --> C_SLD_Funktion -->aktiv
> ICM --> C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC --> zugelassen*


Did you leave your SZL > LIN_VARIANTE_MFL > Sport ACC or switch to Sport ACC + SLD?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Did you leave your SZL > LIN_VARIANTE_MFL > Sport ACC or switch to Sport ACC + SLD?


Did not touch it. No idea what is the value. But I have speed limit signs on my HUD.

Thanks,


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Did not touch it. No idea what is the value. But I have speed limit signs on my HUD.
> 
> Thanks,


Ok. I already have Speed Limit signs in HUD from factory without coding LIM function.


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i think we are talking about two different speed limits/options

there is a speed limit display, which is supposed to show the speed limit for the road you are on. that one looks like this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=569228&stc=1&d=1467492272

Then there is the LIM function, which shows the max speed limit YOU have set via the LIM buttons on the steering wheel. that one looks like this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=569229&stc=1&d=1467492272

The HUD, on North American cars, shows the road speed limit but NOT the LIM speed limit function. primarily because north american cars dont have the LIM function. but it looks like this in north america (on the left is the road speed limit, the top is the cruise control speed setting):

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=569230&stc=1&d=1467492272

So there are two questions:

Is there a way to make the LIM speed limit persistent on the dash? if so what codes do we need? it WAS persistent on the 3 series i rented in Europe, so i would guess there is a way to do it.

Do the European vehicles show the LIM speed limit on the HUD? and if so, what codes do we need to do that?

(sorry the pics are rotated; they were correct when i uploaded them.)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

markgca said:


> i would be happy to get any persistent indicator, even on the dashboard


There is green dot on Gauge, just like with cruise control indicating the set LIM.


----------



## markgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> There is green dot on Gauge, just like with cruise control indicating the set LIM.


Didnt see that, Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

markgca said:


> Didnt see that, Thanks!


:thumbup:


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear all

I want to retrofit the LIM to Cruise Control Switch. My car is X1 F48 18d B47 HT72 EU version and production on 9/2016. I found two part number on RealOEM as 61319360510 http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/sho...014_F48_BMW_X1_18d&diagId=61_5069#61319360510 and 61319320197 http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/sho...014_F48_BMW_X1_18d&diagId=61_4435#61319320197 .

Which one is suitable for my car?

Thank you.


----------



## 2014-5gt (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Kon,

Your comment about the 3Km off had me thinking. When I brought my car the sales guy (who for all intense purposes was an idiot) told me that the Australian BMW cars are calibrated that when you set the cruise control at 100Km/h it will actually be doing 97Km/h. 
Now I thought nothing of it and actually thought what absolute crap, as the local compliance laws I would think would demand that 100Km/h displayed in the car is actually doing 100km/h.

When I look at my mobile phone GPS and others, they all say the car is doing 97Km/h when the CC is set to 100Km/h. 

When you said there was a 3Km/h difference I wondered if there was any truth to this.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

2014-5gt said:


> Hi Kon,
> 
> Your comment about the 3Km off had me thinking. When I brought my car the sales guy (who for all intense purposes was an idiot) told me that the Australian BMW cars are calibrated that when you set the cruise control at 100Km/h it will actually be doing 97Km/h.
> Now I thought nothing of it and actually thought what absolute crap, as the local compliance laws I would think would demand that 100Km/h displayed in the car is actually doing 100km/h.
> ...


There is instrument cluster function for Speed Correction (Disable or enable).


----------



## 2014-5gt (Jan 1, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> There is instrument cluster function for Speed Correction (Disable or enable).


So it's a calibration issue?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

2014-5gt said:


> So it's a calibration issue?


Not so much a calibration issue as it is a speed curve. If you have digital speed enabled, how does it compare to analog speedometer?

The other thing that can affect is incorrect tire PSI or switching out tires with different radius.


----------



## 2014-5gt (Jan 1, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Not so much a calibration issue as it is a speed curve. If you have digital speed enabled, how does it compare to analog speedometer?
> 
> The other thing that can affect is incorrect tire PSI or switching out tires with different radius.


The car displays are all digital. Even the analog display is digital. 
PSI is correct, factory fitted tires and rims. 
Could be that the GPS on my phone just reads 3km/h slower?

So both the HUD Speed says 100, the analog (digital) display points to 100. But GPS says I'm doing 97km/h.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

2014-5gt said:


> The car displays are all digital. Even the analog display is digital.
> PSI is correct, factory fitted tires and rims.
> Could be that the GPS on my phone just reads 3km/h slower?
> 
> So both the HUD Speed says 100, the analog (digital) display points to 100. But GPS says I'm doing 97km/h.


With 6WB, I am not sure. For those with 6WA, you can compare analog to digital speed in BC or HUD. Additionally, there are hidden menus to check speeds.

It is possible phone is wrong. How new is your phone? I can enable up to 4 GPS for more accurate location.


----------



## Siberian Racing (Jan 24, 2017)

*Please help*

Hello,

I have a request from anyone who would like to participate I am starting my own business developing performance parts for BMW's I'm starting with a cold air intake for the 2 series and M2 if any one would like to be apart of research and development by bringing there car in to get the measurements I would greatly appreciate it I'm not trying to upset anyone and I'm trying to do this right so any advice and or help would be appreciated also if you participate in R&D I will get you a prototype for your car once completed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2014-5gt said:


> Hi Kon,
> 
> Your comment about the 3Km off had me thinking. When I brought my car the sales guy (who for all intense purposes was an idiot) told me that the Australian BMW cars are calibrated that when you set the cruise control at 100Km/h it will actually be doing 97Km/h.
> Now I thought nothing of it and actually thought what absolute crap, as the local compliance laws I would think would demand that 100Km/h displayed in the car is actually doing 100km/h.
> ...


I think this is just a function of the main speedometer being off by 3 kmh. BMW can advance the speedometer by 10% + 2.4 MPH per the attachment, which at higher speeds can be pretty substantial (85 MPH could read as high as 96 MPH).

View attachment BMW Speedometer Advance.pdf


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

For F01 did someone solved this problem? I retrofited an sport steering wheel with LIM button, but is working as SET for CC, and O want to use it as LIM. Can someone help?


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I coded the LIM function today and like what I see, but I'm having a problem to code the minimum speed I want, namely 65kph.

I read that Werte values were in Hex Dec and expected that 65 kph would equate to hex 41, but LIM displayed an excessive speed.

Starting at the default of 06, this is what I got:

06 = 30 kph
07 = 35 kph
08 = 40 kph
09 = 45 kph

but then it went haywire, speed increased but 5 kph up to werte 09, then it saw a jump from 45 kph to 80 kph (09 to 10) and not sure how to set 65 kph.

10 = 80 kph
11 = 85 kph
12 = 90 kph
13 = 95 kph (expected 13 would be 65 kph)

The Hex Dec values for the above don't change number values as expected, does anyone have any idea what werte value I'd need for 65 kph.

Cheerz


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone have a comment regarding setting the LIM minimum speed as per below?

Cheerz   



daMANiack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I coded the LIM function today and like what I see, but I'm having a problem to code the minimum speed I want, namely 65kph.
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

daMANiack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a comment regarding setting the LIM minimum speed as per below?
> 
> Cheerz


I have never seen coding to set Lim speed; it is set by "set"button. You can code, through head unit module, how much full throttle switch adjusts.



http://imgur.com/Qa9Rq8H


----------



## TWH8 (Jul 25, 2017)

E39_S62 said:


> I have used this feature in Europe on many other cars and LOVE it. I am trying to enable this feature on my i3 but I am having a bit of trouble. I found most of the items but I cant find the last item to change.
> all of the ICM functions are under the SAS module on the i3 but aftr a bit of digging I found most everything. except the last one.:dunno:
> 
> ICM->3000 Daten, F8->LDM_SET_Taste->nur_SET__O (default is SET_und_aktivieren__IO)
> ...


I too am trying to get this to work in an i3 - I found the entries that you did (I think I had to change one of them but the rest were already set) under DSM2 (and later also under SAS) but like you I couldn't find the LDM_SET_Taste and having coded what I could the set button is still not working as LIM. Did you ever get this to work or is it just not doable on an i3?


----------



## Levanius (Jun 20, 2017)

markgca said:


> i would be happy to get any persistent indicator, even on the dashboard


I have persistent indicator on dashboard "LIM" and also on the HUD "LIM and number"


----------



## OleDeluxe (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi,

on the G10 and F48 there's the "Speed Limit Assist", which suggests the limit according to the road sign (if "Speed Limit Info" is available).
Anybody coded this to an F30?

Regards


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

I have cruisecontrol with brake function and the buttons cruise control log REM and SET. I changed my steeringwheel from an sport to the M sport and this has the function LIM on ti instead of set.

So i coded the 3 parameters as said here but only 1 of them needed to be changed the one in the ICM sld to aktive.

But the result is it doesn't work, the button stil functions as set. So anybody got an idea what the problem is

I have a f34 from 2014


----------



## krtz (May 31, 2018)

Deneyer said:


> I have cruisecontrol with brake function and the buttons cruise control log REM and SET. I changed my steeringwheel from an sport to the M sport and this has the function LIM on ti instead of set.
> 
> So i coded the 3 parameters as said here but only 1 of them needed to be changed the one in the ICM sld to aktive.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a F20 from 2012 and the same problem. I have retrofitted cruise control, which is working fine, but I also have the LIM button instead of the SET button. I have coded according to the codes you find online and in the first post here, but the LIM button still acts as SET button.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

daMANiack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I coded the LIM function today and like what I see, but I'm having a problem to code the minimum speed I want, namely 65kph.
> 
> ...


In order to set speeds above 45 Km/h, try this:

50 = 0A
55 = 0B
60 = 0C
65 = 0D

I use every day the LIM option set to 0B (55 Km/h) when driving in town.
Here in Italy the limit is 50, with a tolerance of 5 Km/h.....


----------



## oleg_2016 (Nov 23, 2015)

Any one coded LIM at g30 ? 

I Swapped No heating Steering wheel to heated. Had same options besides it has Lim.
Vo code it , code nbt and body module(to have option of auto turning the heat) plus Kombi just in case , but it was already showing activation of heating on the display with out coding the kombi.

Reused original airbag.

While scanning for errors shows error in CAS 030411 multifucntion steering wheel wrong variant.
Kafas has error E05411 Signal Invalid assume because oof wrong variant 
airbag-C95460 Vehicle Dynamics Data Estimated:communication failure. 

Really want to get this sorted out. Any help is appreciated. esys and bimmercode available .

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

oleg_2016 said:


> Any one coded LIM at g30 ?
> 
> I Swapped No heating Steering wheel to heated. Had same options besides it has Lim.
> Vo code it , code nbt and body module(to have option of auto turning the heat) plus Kombi just in case , but it was already showing activation of heating on the display with out coding the kombi.
> ...


Yes, done it on G30. Same parameters can be found with E-sys.


----------



## oleg_2016 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ill give it a shoot .

Also i saw somewhere that you have a comprehensive code list for g30, can you please share ?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

oleg_2016 said:


> Ill give it a shoot .
> 
> Also i saw somewhere that you have a comprehensive code list for g30, can you please share ?
> 
> ...


My publicly available Cheat Codes are on github.


----------



## oleg_2016 (Nov 23, 2015)

G30 (m550) Activating LIM 

Dkombi2 -> LDM_SLD_ENABLE ->change to aktiv

DSC3 -> C_SLD_Funktion -> change to EIN

SAS2 -> C_SLD_Funktion -> change to EIN

LIM works , am i missing anything ?


i scanned again for error info and got those in pictures. Probably something else needs to be enabled. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

oleg_2016 said:


> G30 (m550) Activating LIM
> 
> Dkombi2 -> LDM_SLD_ENABLE ->change to aktiv
> 
> ...


LDC_XCC_ENABLE?
C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC?


----------



## oleg_2016 (Nov 23, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> LDC_XCC_ENABLE?
> 
> C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC?


Changed c_umschaltung_acc_dcc to zugelassen in sas and dsc . Cant find anything relevant to ldc_xcc .
Will try again tomorrow.
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## oleg_2016 (Nov 23, 2015)

Couldn’t find anything ldc_xcx , but errors are gone after a while. 
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Could the fault code 030411 "MFL: wrong version" be related to this? Swapped my base sport steering wheel on my LCI F10 to the M Sport one, and haven't been able to get rid of this error. All functions work though, so I might just ignore it...


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Unspec said:


> Could the fault code 030411 "MFL: wrong version" be related to this? Swapped my base sport steering wheel on my LCI F10 to the M Sport one, and haven't been able to get rid of this error. All functions work though, so I might just ignore it...


If your new M Sport has heating or the vibration motor, and your car does not have that option in VO, that could cause this issue.

When I retrofitted KAFAS2 in my car, it needed a new rear view mirror because my car had high Beam Assist from factory, it showed "Wrong LIN version" until I fitted the correct mirror.

Every ECU identifies itself to the "master" and all must mach according to VO/FA.

/Weebyx


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

weebyx said:


> If your new M Sport has heating or the vibration motor, and your car does not have that option in VO, that could cause this issue.
> 
> When I retrofitted KAFAS2 in my car, it needed a new rear view mirror because my car had high Beam Assist from factory, it showed "Wrong LIN version" until I fitted the correct mirror.
> 
> ...


It's likely the fact that I have 255 and not 710 VO coded yet then. In terms of features, the steering wheel is one to one. Added paddles but I already confirmed that the wiring was already pre-existing for my car and I had already done a 2TB retrofit.


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Could the fault code 030411 "MFL: wrong version" be related to this? Swapped my base sport steering wheel on my LCI F10 to the M Sport one, and haven't been able to get rid of this error. All functions work though, so I might just ignore it...


Check MFL_LIN_VARIANTE in SZL if it is set correctly to sports. If you have DCC Sports, for example, you can change it to DCC+SPORTS+SLD. Try other options if that will take care of it.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

TopQuark said:


> Check MFL_LIN_VARIANTE in SZL if it is set correctly to sports. If you have DCC Sports, for example, you can change it to DCC+SPORTS+SLD. Try other options if that will take care of it.


I had ACC_Sports as default. Gonna try the other ones.


----------



## star26 (Aug 10, 2020)

TWH8 said:


> I too am trying to get this to work in an i3 - I found the entries that you did (I think I had to change one of them but the rest were already set) under DSM2 (and later also under SAS) but like you I couldn't find the LDM_SET_Taste and having coded what I could the set button is still not working as LIM. Did you ever get this to work or is it just not doable on an i3?


i just got my i3s (with active cruise control) and  disappointed to find out no speed limiter function... I have this in much smaller and cheaper car..

do you manage to get this work on your i3?

thanks


----------



## thediabl0 (Jun 20, 2021)

I have followed the steps, but only LIM works, CC does not work for me F30 (J269031). This is the original buttons:









And now have this, but the button SET is LIM too:









I have tried various combinations of the buttons, but the CC does not work. I would like have a little help.... 

Note: *LDM_SET_Taste* no present.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thediabl0 said:


> I have followed the steps, but only LIM works, CC does not work for me F30 (J269031). This is the original buttons:
> 
> And now have this, but the button SET is LIM too:
> 
> ...


If you have car with 249 in FA but no CC, need to add 544 to FA and flash KOMBI, else only LIM works.


----------



## thediabl0 (Jun 20, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have car with 249 in FA but no CC, need to add 544 to FA and flash KOMBI, else only LIM works.


Select FDL Kombi and click in CODE? Only this?

in this example flash FDL FRM, right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thediabl0 said:


> Select FDL Kombi and click in CODE? Only this?
> 
> in this example flash FDL FRM, right?


No. Edit FA and add 544.
Flash Kombi:

E-Sys - Flashing Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:








MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## thediabl0 (Jun 20, 2021)

Now Work!! 









Thanks!!!
😎


----------



## thediabl0 (Jun 20, 2021)

So... nos no work LIM but CC yes work fine 😅


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thediabl0 said:


> So... nos no work LIM but CC yes work fine 😅


And you flashed KOMBI (not just VO Coded) with both 249 and 544 in FA?


----------



## thediabl0 (Jun 20, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you flashed KOMBI (not just VO Coded) with both 249 and 544 in FA?


VO 544 is added and 249 was present, but flash KOMBI as "E-Sys - Flashing Guide v.1.0.1.pdf" says no... I don't understand it very well, think I should check first if I have the latest PsdZData files since this updates the car software, right?

Now the LIM button work how SET.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thediabl0 said:


> VO 544 is added and 249 was present, but flash KOMBI as "E-Sys - Flashing Guide v.1.0.1.pdf" says no... I don't understand it very well, think I should check first if I have the latest PsdZData files since this updates the car software, right?
> 
> Now the LIM button work how SET.


Latest is v.4.29.31 PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## XuLeTZ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry for bringing back an old thread, but is it possible somehow to enable LIM by VO code? Everytime I have to CODE the car because of some retrofits or testing something, I have to FDL the LIM button. I just want to be there as default, like from factory and to not have to FDL it every time. Maybe a HO-Wort code ...
Thanks in advance


----------



## jenean (7 mo ago)

XuLeTZ said:


> Sorry for bringing back an old thread, but is it possible somehow to enable LIM by VO code? Everytime I have to CODE the car because of some retrofits or testing something, I have to FDL the LIM button. I just want to be there as default, like from factory and to not have to FDL it every time. Maybe a HO-Wort code ...
> Thanks in advance


@XuLeTZ 
What is the FDL code to bring the LIM function back to default? I tried to encode my LIM to CC but it didn't work, and I don't remember the default FDL codes to get back to LIM


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

Not sure what BMW you have but you can start looking at these options to activate.









New Function: Activate the optional “LIM” function in...


First for clarification purposes, there are a few types of Cruise Control (CC) systems available: Cruise control Dynamic cruise control Active cruise control (ACC) Active Cruise Control with Stop & Go function The pictures I am showing below represent ACC, but the information (and the codes...




www.bimmerfest.com





You can activate this function in NA (and perhaps other locations) by coding the following:

*F10

ICM->3000-Daten->LDM_SLD_Funktion-> ein (aus is the default)

ICM->3000 Daten, F8->LDM_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC->zulassen (unterdruecken is the default)

KOMBI->3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 10->SLD_ENABLE->aktiv (nicht_aktiv is the default)

ICM->3000 Daten, F8->LDM_SET_Taste->nur_SET__O (default is SET_und_aktivieren__IO)

F25 (thanks to Sean) & F30 (thanks to ilhan1103)

ICM > 3000 daten, F8 > SLD_Funktion > aktiv (nicht_aktiv is the default)

ICM > 3000 daten, F8 > C_Umschaltung_ACC_DCC > zugelassen (unterdruecken is the default)

KOMBI->3003 FZG_Ausstattung, 10->SLD_ENABLE->aktiv (nicht_aktiv is the default)

ICM->3000 Daten, F8->LDM_SET_Taste->nur_SET__O (default is SET_und_aktivieren__IO)* 

Cheerz   



jenean said:


> @XuLeTZ
> What is the FDL code to bring the LIM function back to default? I tried to encode my LIM to CC but it didn't work, and I don't remember the default FDL codes to get back to LIM


----------

